# instabiler energieumwandler, woher denn?



## gloob (13. Dezember 2010)

hi,weiss einer von euch wo ich einen instabilen energieumwandler herbekomme? brauche das teil um für die ingibrille das crit-zahnrad zu kaufen.allerdings habe ich nirgens etwas darüber gefunden.kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Alpax (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Teil ist aktuell noch nicht im Spiel enthalten ... kommt per Hotfix .. Geduld


----------



## Pit99 (16. Dezember 2010)

und wann ? war erst neulich ein hotfix und war nicht dabei.... was soll das teil an sich eig für einen nutzen haben ?


----------



## Alpax (17. Dezember 2010)

Meine Glaskugel ist mir leider runtergefallen .. ich warte noch auf die neue .. sry


----------



## gloob (23. Dezember 2010)

wurde offensichtlich rausgenommen,das teil gibt nun für ein paar bolzen


----------

